# more beige/brown discharge



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I did post a couple of weeks back about some light brown discharge but today its back & lots more of it! It's not bleeding its definatley sticky discharge but its a beige colour rather than clear/white.

What's causing this? I'm no longer taking pessaries & I am over the 12 week mark. I had my 12wk scan on Thursday, but since then im experiencing lots more sticky discharge, that in itself doesn't bother me its the colour of it that does. I don't think its particularly smelly. 

Should I call my GP? Or is this a normal pregnancy thing? 

Any advice would be great.x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you've had it previously which I know you have don't worry. As its brown it's old blood which is just working its way out of your body. 

If you have no pain/ cramps and no red/pink loss then don't worry. Have you had your scan? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaz,

Yes I had my 12 week scan three days ago & it went well. Still awaiting NT results but apart from that they seemed happy. 

I do get twinge,aches,pains but I've been told its growing pains. I am showing now too.

But the off coloured discharge worries me as its increased today & i actually felt all damp & sticky down below, i was convinced I was bleeding but it was just lots of the discharge.

X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep an eye on it and if doesn't settle talk to your Gp or midwife. 

Kaz xxx


----------

